# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  بسرعة خواتي أسهل طريقة لحفظ القرآن .....

## صوغة7

:SalamAlikom: 
*طريقه جميله وسهله لحفظ القرأن الكريم <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


ميزاتها :

1- لاتتطلب وقتأ

2- تضمن لك حفظ القران كاملآفي عامين ونصف

تعتمد على 

1-أن صفحة المصحف المدني بها 15 سطر 

2-والجزء يتكون من عشرين صفحه تقريبا 
.
.
اليكم الطريقه:


تبدأين يومك قبل صلاة الفجر 10 دقائق على الاقل يتم حفظ 3 اسطر من الصفحه وذلك يتطلب من 5الى 10 دقائق فقط

ثم صلي بها ركعتي سنة الفجر وركعتي الضحى وحاولي ان تردديها مابين صلاة الفجر الى الظهر 

وقبل الظهر بعشر دقائق حفظ الثلاث الاسطر التي بعدها ثم صلي بها سنتي الظهر القبليه والبعديه 

وهكذا الى ان يتم حفظ الصفحه كامله عند صلاة العشاء بعد ذلك راجعي الصفحه وصلي بها كامله بركعتي قبل النوم ثم اوتري 


بعد عشرين يوم سوف تتمين حفظ الجزء كاملا ان شاء الله في عشر الايام المتبقيه من الشهر ماعليك الا ان تراجعي ماحفظتي وان تقرأئي به في قيام الليل أن يسر الله لك ذلك 

وأبدئي جزء جديد مع بدايه كل شهر
 :Sob7an: 
ملاحظه:
ان اعجبتك الفكره فلا تقرري تنفيذها الان .....ولكن اختلي بنفسك وفكري بالامر جيدا ورتبي يومك بناء على هذا الجدول ثم عاهدي الله أن تريه من نفسك خيرآثم صلي ركعتين وأدعو الله ان يعينك ويثبتك لطاعته........



*دعواتكم لي بالهدايه والثبات وحفظ القرأن كاملآ وان يصلح بناتي ويسخر لي زوجي ويشفيني ويخليني لبناتي*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## بنت الشيبه

يزاج الله خير 

فكره حلوو وانا من 3 ايام ابا احفظ سورة البقرا الحين موصله ايه رقم 20 

وتسلمين الغاليه

----------


## sweet_2008

يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## مسك العين

بارك الله فيج اختي وان شاء الله بطبقتها ...


تقبلي مروري،،

اختج.. مسك العين

----------


## moz

جزاك الله خير

----------


## صوغة7

جزاكم الله خير جميعا
والله لايحرمنا من حفظ كامل القرآن الكريم يارب وتتويج والدينا ببحفظه قولوا آميييييين

----------


## "زوزو1"

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي

----------


## صوغة7

سبحان الله وبحمده..

----------


## العصــفورة

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## الحياة***

يزااااااااااااااج الله ألف خير

----------


## صوغة7

لا إله إلا الله ..

----------


## **_**

جزيتي الجنة فكرة رائعة

----------


## وحدة صريحة

جزاك الله الف خير .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج الله خير ع الطريقة الحلوة ..
الله يشفيج و يخليج لعيالج ياربي انشالله ..

----------


## ساس الحلا

مشكوره فدديتج ع الموضوع الـ جدا مفيد
ويزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## مدام ريري

الله يهدبنا ويهديك ويعيننا على حفظه انا وياك والمسلمين اجمعين ياارب ويشفيك ويعافيك وكل مسلم يارب ويخليك لبنات ويطوول بعمرك ويمتعك على زود على عمل صالح انا وياك وكل مسلم
وصلى الله على محمد

----------


## سيد جروحي

حلوه الفكره
ويزاااج الله خير

----------


## حورية الجنة

مشكورة أختي و الله يهديج و يوفقج إنج تحفظين القرأن كاملآ و يصلحلج بناتج ويسخرج زوجج لج ويشفينج ويخليج لبناتج إن شاء الله ......

----------


## عيناوي

جزاك الله الف خير .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## أم الدواهي

تسلمين حبيبتي

الله يبارك لج في بناتج ويهديج ويسخر لج زوجك

----------


## صوغة7

آمييييييييين يارب ولكم مثل ذلك ..
.
.
أعانني وإياكم على حفظه يارب العالمين..

----------


## رؤى11

جزاك الله خيرا وحفظك لبناتك

----------


## SCAVA

تسلمين ختيه ع الموضوع الطيب.

----------


## غلا ملحود

*يزاج الله خير ..

الله يوفقنا لحفظ كتابه و العمل به ..

عيبتني الطريقه 

الله يكون فـ عوني و يقدرني احفظ و اثبتـ الحفظ

باركـ الله فيج*

----------


## روزه

يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ كتابه والعمل به

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير

----------


## صوغة7

آمين خياتي وياكم ..
..
الحمدلله ..

----------


## أحب رشودي

جزاجالله ألف خير

----------


## صوغة7

وياك آمين ..

----------


## فلة للأبد

الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج
اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على دينك وحفظ كتابك اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك جزاك الله الفردوس..
.
سبحان الله ..

----------


## وردة دمشقية

اللهم بارك لاختي واهدي لها زوجها وحببها به وحببه بها وأشفيها من كل داء وعافيها 
لتكون سندا لاهل بيتها وبناتها وارزقها ولد صالح واجعل من ذريتها ذريه صالحه 
وأجزيها كل الخير 
امين يارب

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك جزاك الله الفردوس..

----------


## الرفيعة

*انتي صوغة اسم وفعل ربي يجزيك الخير والبركة*

----------


## صوغة7

جزاك الله الفردوس ..

استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب إليه..

----------


## شوق الدنيا

يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## صوغة7

آمين يارب العالمين وياك ..

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

يزاج الله خير اختي 

وجعله الله في موازين اعمالج 

دمتي بود

----------


## صوغة7

سبحان الله وبحمده..
.
وياك أختي ..

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك جزاك الله الفردوس ..

----------


## عتووقه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ورد طايفي

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## الود4

يزاج الله خير اختية

والفكرة وايد بسيطة 

نسأل الله ان يعينا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته

----------


## هجوري الجوري

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك أختي ..
.
الحمد لله ..

----------


## صوغة7

اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفوا عنا..

----------


## أم أسما

يزاج الله خير أختي . طريقة حلوة وايد .. 
الله يقدر الجميع على اتباعها

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك أختي ..

----------


## موزاني 22

جزاكم الله خير جميعا

----------


## أم_سواف

جزاك الله خير..
ربي يشافيج آمين

----------


## صوغة7

وياكم يارب ..
.
اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ..

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## o.xox

جزاك الله خير

----------


## [ المندوس ]

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ايشوووت

جزاج الله ألف خير,,

----------


## الوضيحيه

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على هالمعلومه 

وان شاء الله ببدأ بهالطريقه ولله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع على حفظ القرآن

الله يهديج إن شاء الله ويهدينا ويوفقج في حفظ القرآن كاملا والله يصلح بناتج ويسخر لج زوجج ويشفيج ويخليج لبناتج

----------


## صوغة7

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي على هالمعلومه
وياكم خواتي جزاكم الله خير وأعننا الله وإياكم على حفظ كتابه وتدبر معانيه ..

وربي يتقبل منك يارب جزاك الله خير أختي الوضيحية:



> وان شاء الله ببدأ بهالطريقه ولله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع على حفظ القرآن
> 
> الله يهديج إن شاء الله ويهدينا ويوفقج في حفظ القرآن كاملا والله يصلح بناتج ويسخر لج زوجج ويشفيج ويخليج لبناتج

----------


## صوغة7

سبحان الله وبحمده..

----------


## عواش2015

*ماشاء الله بصراحه فكره رائعه ومفيده لحفظ القران الكريم

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## صوغة7

اللهم آمين وياك يارب ..

----------


## الروح الولهى

تسلم ايدك

----------


## صوغة7

وإيدينك يارب .. جزاك الله الجنان ..

----------


## مهاري العين

جزاج الله خير
وفي ميزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان حسناتج


 :Sob7an:

----------


## بسمه سحاب

جزاااج الله خير والله يتمم علينا حفظ كتابهـ

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياكم يارب .
.
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## lilyflower

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صوغة7

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ..

----------


## صوغة7

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
ورحمنا وإياكم 
وغفر لنا ولكم 
وجعلنا وإياكم من عتقائه من النار آمين ..

----------


## نبضة

مرحبا اختي... الملاحظة وايد استفدت منها ... واعودج اني اراجع نفسي واجوف نفسي اقدر وكيف بطبقة ...والصراحة انا كنت مخططه ان كل سنة 3 اجزاء (وحابة السنة الهجرية بعد)وللاسف بتخلص السنة وانا ما بديت في شي .. شكرا طريقتج وايد وضحتلي اسلوب وطريقة للحفظ...
جزاج الله الف خير أختي وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ....

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

جزاج الله خير اختي ان شاءالله الله يقدرنا ونحفظ ونتدبر آياته

----------


## فراولة_

يزاج الله خير

طريقه سهله وااايد

ان شاء الله اطبقها فالبدايه لو جزء

وداخله مركز تحفيظ وبحفظ يعني بعد معاهم جزء 
ومستقبلا بزيد اكثر من جزء فالسنه^^

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم حسن2

جزيتِ خيرا

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صوغة7

> مرحبا اختي... الملاحظة وايد استفدت منها ... واعودج اني اراجع نفسي واجوف نفسي اقدر وكيف بطبقة ...والصراحة انا كنت مخططه ان كل سنة 3 اجزاء (وحابة السنة الهجرية بعد)وللاسف بتخلص السنة وانا ما بديت في شي .. شكرا طريقتج وايد وضحتلي اسلوب وطريقة للحفظ...
> جزاج الله الف خير أختي وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ....


حياك الله أخيتي ,,
وأعاننا الله وإياك على حفظه وعن تدبر [إذن الله ,,





> جزاج الله خير اختي ان شاءالله الله يقدرنا ونحفظ ونتدبر آياته


آمين وياك أخيتي ,, وغفر الله لنا ولوالدينا وموت المسلمين جميعا ,,





> يزاج الله خير
> 
> طريقه سهله وااايد
> 
> ان شاء الله اطبقها فالبدايه لو جزء
> 
> وداخله مركز تحفيظ وبحفظ يعني بعد معاهم جزء 
> ومستقبلا بزيد اكثر من جزء فالسنه^^
> 
> يزاج الله خير



جدا سهله والله لكن الهمه أخواتي وأنا معاكم بعد الله يقدرنا يارب ونحفظه ونكيد كيد العدى,,

----------


## سمارية طر

تسلمين يالغلا انا بعد أبا احفظ فكل ما ابا احفظ يعني أوقاتي مب مرتبه حق الحفظ مشكوووووووووووووووورة واااااااايد ع الفكرة

----------


## جميريه1

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شط الأمان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياكم جزاكم الله الفردوس,,

----------


## فطيمة

اللهم اجعلنى من حفظة القرأن

----------


## قماري

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دانة ثمينة

> يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ القران والعمل به


 :Sha2:

----------


## صوغة7

آمين اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا
وونيسنا في قبورنا 
ونور دروبنا على السراط المستقيم 
وسائقنا إلى جنات النعيم ,,,

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاج الله خير إختي ،

----------


## موزة الغفلي

جزاكي الله الف خير وثبتك على طاعته ويهدي لكي بناتك ويحفظهم لكي ويسعدك مع زوجك يارب ويشفيك ويعطيج طولة العمر يارب

----------


## الغفليه

يزاج الله كل الخير

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياكم يارب ,,

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا إله إلا الله ,,

----------


## صوغة7

محمدا رسول الله ..

----------


## اخت بوناصر

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك جزاك الله الفردوس .. 
.
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ,, الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ,,

----------


## بنت مسندم

بارك الله فيج~

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك جزاك الله الفردوس ,,
.
.
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ,, الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ,,

----------


## (النرجسية)

يزااااج الله خير حبيبتي و في ميزان حسناتج ^^

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك يارب جزانا الفردوس الأعلى ووالدينا ,,

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

يزآآآج آلله خير آختي ..

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك يارب ..
اللهم اختم لنا عامنا هذا بمغفرتك لنا من الذنوب والخطايا 
وتقبل أعمالنا الصالحة ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا 
واغفر لوالدينا وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ..
اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عمن سواك ,,
اللهم آمين..

----------


## جرح وحداوي

يزاج الله الف خير وجعلة فميزان حسناتج

----------


## صوغة7

آمين جزاك الله الفردوس وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طموحي غير .

تسلمين اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج ... (ربي يوفقج ويسر امرج )

----------


## عسولة الامارات

يزاج الله خيير الفكره واايد حللوه ^__^,

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

يزااج الله خير و الله يرزقج الجنة يارب

----------


## شموخ عليا

جزاك الله خير

----------


## خلود 2

جزاج الله خير يالغالية ومشكورة  :Smile:  

والله يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته آمين .

----------


## ضي القمر..

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## نورالضحى

> جزاج الله خير يالغالية ومشكورة  
> 
> والله يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته آمين .

----------


## baba1ho

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شما العمران

الله يهديج ويثبتج ويعينج على حفظ القرأن كاملآ

و يصلح بناتج ويسخر لي زوجج ويشفيج ويخليج لبناتج آآآآآآآآآمين

في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياكم يارب جزاكم الله الفردوس ..
.
تم الرد على الخاص أختي شما العمران وربي ييسر لنا حفظ كتابه ويجمعنا في جنات النعيم في الفردوس الأعلى اللهم آمين ^_^

----------


## شقرووووه

يزاج الله خير^^

----------


## تلميذة الحياه

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## صوغة7

آمين في موازين حسناتنا جميعا جزاكم الله الفردوس ,,

----------


## omkhalid

يزاج الله خير والله يعينا ع حفظ القران والعمل به

----------


## صوغة7

آمين وياك أخيتي جمعنا الله وإياكم في الفردوس الأعلى,,

----------


## موزة الغفلي

جزاك الله الف خير ان شاء الله ربي يساعدني على حفظ القران

----------


## رولا Rola

الله يباركلك

----------


## um saoody

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ^أن^

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دانة ثمينة

جزاك الله خيرا
وحقق لك كل ماتتمنبه

----------


## صوغة7

آمين الله يجزاكم الفردوس ,,

----------

